
Air Force still cannot identify 19 of 64 satellites from the “ride-share” launch - huhtenberg
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/2/18277344/space-situational-awareness-air-force-tracking-sso-a-spaceflight-cubesats
======
ninju
To be clear the Air Force knows the owners of the 64 satellites that were
launched in the "ride-share".

They're just having difficulty in identifying the satellites while they are in
orbit because of the similarity of the signatures of many of the satellites

------
billfruit
India's Isro has also been recently sending up large numbers of small
payloads, so may be the situation is similar with them also. In fact there
were Americans satellites which were not having requisite FAA clearances being
launched as payloads on the ISRO rocket.

